# My love to brothers and sisters



## Ali Kordasti (Feb 7, 2015)

I am 40 years old English language teacher, who lives in Tehran - Iran. I hope I can start my Lodge one day in here. I am very interested in history and spreading the message of brotherhood love.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 7, 2015)

Careful, all roads of legitimacy lead through the United Grand Lodge of England.  Make sure you get involved under its authority.

 Keep the light burning.  May the GAOTU bless and keep you.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 7, 2015)

UGLE is not the arbiter of all legitimacy. Indeed, the GL of Texas and UGLE recognize different GLs in Italy.  

The GL of Iran in Exile, which I recollect holds its meetings in Massachusetts, though organized in CA, is recognized by some US GLs .  I do not find it on the UGLE list.


----------



## Ali Kordasti (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you brother, So I think; first, I should be a member of UGLE, is that right? How?


jwhoff said:


> Careful, all roads of legitimacy lead through the United Grand Lodge of England.  Make sure you get involved under its authority.
> 
> Keep the light burning.  May the GAOTU bless and keep you.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 8, 2015)

You will need to travel outside Iran to join, as there appears to be no recognized Freemasonry in Iran at this time.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2015)

Ali Kordasti said:


> Thank you brother, So I think; first, I should be a member of UGLE, is that right? How?


No.  But you should be a member of a GL recognized by the United Grand Lodge of England..

I refer you to Brother Cook's explanation above.  I believe his information identifies him as being a member of the UGLE.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 8, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> No.  But you should be a member of a GL recognized by the United Grand Lodge of England..
> 
> I refer you to Brother Cook's explanation above.  I believe his information identifies him as being a member of the UGLE.


No, you do not need to be a member of a GL recognized by UGLE. See my explanation above.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2015)

Recognized.


----------



## Ali Kordasti (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you brothers, I have just filled a form on the website of UGLE. Wether successful or not, deep down, I feel like a servant to this network of peace, balance and unity. Thank you all


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 8, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> Recognized.


No. UGLE is not the arbiter of all legitimacy. Indeed, the GL of Texas and UGLE recognize different GLs in Italy. 

The GL of Iran in Exile, which I recollect holds its meetings in Massachusetts, though organized in CA, is recognized by some US GLs . I do not find it on the UGLE list either.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Brother.


----------



## Ali Kordasti (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you brother Cook


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 10, 2015)

Ali Kordasti said:


> Thank you brothers, I have just filled a form on the website of UGLE. Wether successful or not, deep down, I feel like a servant to this network of peace, balance and unity. Thank you all


Hi Ali,
I am afraid that filling out one of the forms on our Grand Lodge's website will not help you unless you actually live here in England.

Freemasonry is a very old Fraternity and it is not something that you can do from a distance. You have to be personally present at the meetings of a Lodge to gain the benefits (fellowship & friendship) that Freemasonry promotes amongst its members. There would be absolutely no point in a man just calling himself a Freemason as he cannot be a part of this Fraternity without attending his Lodge at least 3 times.

Sadly for you you will not be able to become a Freemason unless your government changes its stance on secular Fraternities or you happen to move to and live in a country where Freemasonry is not an illegal association.


----------

